# Brake Force Display



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

Sorta.
I just get very angry when people around me don't drive "efficiently".
And when I get angry I become that dreaded typical BMW driver...

Anyhow, he said "yes"!  Guess I'm not that bad 

So, are we just gonna meet at the place or what?


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

The HACK said:


> *I believe there's only really two settings: a) Normal braking and b) Oh-shit-weregoingtodie. When you STAB at the brake HARD it'll shine a little brighter. :dunno: *


So street braking and track braking


----------



## ChrisTO (Jan 24, 2002)

i'll be waiting for Ack to call me when he's ready to split from the centre.

we could probably all head out for dinner as well. check ur PM in a few minutes.



rost12 said:


> *Sorta.
> I just get very angry when people around me don't drive "efficiently".
> And when I get angry I become that dreaded typical BMW driver...
> 
> ...


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

ChrisTO said:


> *well here's the thinking behind why you want to vary the intensity of the brake lights. when you are driving at night on a highway(freeway for you US folks  ) and the car in front brakes you really have no idea if they are just braking softly to adjust speed to slowing traffic or if they just threw out the anchor and come to a complete stop.
> 
> the only way a following driver can discern between these two scenarios today is based on how far apart the distance between the two tail lights are seperating. basic high school geometry that i wouldn't get into.
> 
> ...


I still don't see the point in the 'brighter' lights. How will the person coming up on traffic in your scenario know that your lights are more intensly lit than during 'regular' braking?

I think turning on your hazards is a much better idea. Why don't they make the hazards come on during hard braking? (hey I think we are on to something here)


----------



## ChrisTO (Jan 24, 2002)

there's probably 4 different ways of communicating brake force to the following driver.

- blink the lights in varying frequency. faster = harder braking
- intensity of lights
- position of lights in a light bar for instance
- or any combination of the above

but i'm sure there are laws governing any of the above, including size/intensity/colour of the lights. if they are so picky about clear corner lenses on coupes you can imagine for something safety related it will be under a microscope before it will be accepted.

definitely a good idea to use those hazard lights especially if ur on a motorcycle with a single brake light.



bren said:


> *
> 
> I still don't see the point in the 'brighter' lights. How will the person coming up on traffic in your scenario know that your lights are more intensly lit than during 'regular' braking?
> 
> I think turning on your hazards is a much better idea. Why don't they make the hazards come on during hard braking? (hey I think we are on to something here) *


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

bren said:


> *
> 
> I think turning on your hazards is a much better idea. Why don't they make the hazards come on during hard braking? (hey I think we are on to something here) *


I've seen this done in Europe but I would think it'd be illegal in (some parts?) the US, since its not appropriate use of the hazards under some laws.


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

*I thought this concept sounded familiar...*

July 1982 advertisement in Cycle magazine:

"More than a Brake Light. Cyberlite. The Ultimate Brake Light"

"This modulated light works in parallel with your standard brake light. The harder you brake (1) the faster Cyberlite pulses, (2) the shorter the on-time of each light pulse, and (3) the more brilliant each light pulse becomes."

"Effectiveness verified by 19.5 million miles of testing. 
In a controlled, eleven-month, 19.5 million split-sample test on 500 Yellow Cabs in San Francisco... found that the rear-end collision rate was reduced by 60% for Cyberlite-equipped cabs..."

List $125, advertised for motorcycles.


----------



## ChrisTO (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: I thought this concept sounded familiar...*

1982 ad? u keep all ur magazines that handy?

i guess there is no weblink back then on the ad? 

thx for the info.



LMC said:


> *July 1982 advertisement in Cycle magazine:
> 
> "More than a Brake Light. Cyberlite. The Ultimate Brake Light"
> 
> ...


----------



## ChrisTO (Jan 24, 2002)

to bring up an old topic...BMW discretely 'talks' about this form of active brake lights.

http://www.bmwgroup.com/e/nav/index...steme/7_1_2_3_2_brake_force_display.shtml?7_1


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Hmm... I just noticed this....

Brake Force Display abbreviated...... "BFD"? :lmao:


----------

